# Share photos of your outdoor decorations ?



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

How's your yard setup looking? Still setting up or waaaay behind? ?? Here are our pics ???


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

Holy cow, you've been busy!!! That looks fantastic.

I have an uncarved pumpkin on my porch.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Wow Loved the light colors! ? looks awesome!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

hjg0989 said:


> Holy cow, you've been busy!!! That looks fantastic.
> 
> I have an uncarved pumpkin on my porch.


Thanks ? and hey, I'm sure you'll get it carved soon enough ?



biancasantosread said:


> Wow Loved the light colors! ? looks awesome!


Thank you! ?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Haven't started yet. It's still 93 degrees here ???? hopefully I can start putting some out Friday.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Where did you buy your lights? ? Online or at store?


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

beautiful! ????


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Michael__Myers - Absolutely Amazing. Wonderful set-up. ? ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry for the duplicate posts.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Michael__Myers - Absolutely Amazing. Wonderful set-up. ? ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Michael__Myers - Absolutely Amazing. Wonderful set-up. ? ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Michael__Myers - Absolutely Amazing. Wonderful set-up. ? ?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> Haven't started yet. It's still 93 degrees here ???? hopefully I can start putting some out Friday.


Hope you can too, the heatwave needs to say goodbye til next summer. 


biancasantosread said:


> Where did you buy your lights? ? Online or at store?


If you're asking about the spotlights, I bought some online from Home Depot and some from Spirit in-store ? If you're inquiring about any other of the lights just lemme know, just cuz I'm not sure which ones you wanna know about ?


zerocharisma said:


> beautiful! ????


Thanks! ?


ScareyCarrie said:


> @Michael__Myers - Absolutely Amazing. Wonderful set-up. ? ?


Thank you ?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

All of them ?? I just loved all this colors. Well to be more specific. The skull light pathway. Also the purple net light


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love how spooky that red gives your entry!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

biancasantosread said:


> All of them ?? I just loved all this colors.


I see ? The skull pathway lights I got years ago at Target. The orange string lights you can get anywhere in stores, At Home, Target, Big Lots etc. The purple net lights are from Ace Hardware. The rope lights are from Big Lots. Hope that helps ?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Shadow Panther said:


> I love how spooky that red gives your entry!


Just wish we had a bigger porch but it's ok...and thanks ???


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

That looks great! Love the lighting


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

CH31 said:


> That looks great! Love the lighting


Thanks! ??


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

We just finished roof lights but forgot to get a picture at night of them??


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Michael__Myers and @Spooktacularbre your decorations look great! My porch is done but I’m sitting pretty with everything else until Halloween! Seems like it’s taking forever to get here!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Michael__Myers said:


> How's your yard setup looking? Still setting up or waaaay behind? ?? Here are our pics ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the big ol' jack o lantern ? I love his expression and size !


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Meadow said:


> @Michael__Myers and @Spooktacularbre your decorations look great! My porch is done but I’m sitting pretty with everything else until Halloween! Seems like it’s taking forever to get here!


Thanks! ?


disembodiedvoice said:


> Where did you get the big ol' jack o lantern ? I love his expression and size !


I got him at Target and that might have been almost 10 years ago ?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I only managed to put out a teaser. Been too hot to put everything out.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> I only managed to put out a teaser. Been too hot to put everything out.


But it’s a great one! ?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Meadow said:


> But it’s a great one! ?


Thank you!!! I'm second guessing my theme this year. The pizza guy refused to come to my front door tonite because of this 1 clown. I have 11 more in my display.....I'm worried now


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> Thank you!!! I'm second guessing my theme this year. The pizza guy refused to come to my front door tonite because of this 1 clown. I have 11 more in my display.....I'm worried now


I will be totally honest with you... the clowns terrify me. I’m totally siding with the pizza guy!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> I only managed to put out a teaser. Been too hot to put everything out.


Now that's a freaky looking clown!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I am weeks behind due to the weather being too hot. I know this weekend is supposed to turn that around but I have been so depressed about it I am having trouble getting excited about finally being able to put stuff out. Part of me feels like what's even the point this late in the season?


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking really good people! Wow!

Here's our outdoor deco. These shots are from 2017. Not the best quality images I know...

















































Hoping to get some higher quality images this year.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Blades006 said:


> Looking really good people! Wow!
> 
> Here's our outdoor deco. These shots are from 2017. Not the best quality images I know...
> View attachment 722537
> ...


Looks cool!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm jealous of everyone in the north because down here the grass is still growing which limits what we can put out!


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

I am starting a bit late, but this is what I have so far.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow! Looking good, everyone! I've done nothing compared to this! Only put out our jacko and a wreath. I like to slowly out ours out as the month goes on. Plus, it's a lot to do in one weekend, especially after I've spent several days on the indoor décor!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I managed to get most of my display out. Still gotta tweak the lighting, stake down the clowns, add the color changing fog geysers and put the tug of war clowns in the tent.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> I managed to get most of my display out. Still gotta tweak the lighting, stake down the clowns, add the color changing fog geysers and put the tug of war clowns in the tent.


Daaaaaamn! You're crazy ? but looks awesome! ???


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

That looks amazing Zombie4*!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

It was 100 degrees Thursday, but the weather finally breaking. Planning on tons of setup this weekend, but also have to save my energy up for haunted houses and trails.
You all have definitely inspired me.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

lilibat said:


> I am weeks behind due to the weather being too hot. I know this weekend is supposed to turn that around but I have been so depressed about it I am having trouble getting excited about finally being able to put stuff out. Part of me feels like what's even the point this late in the season?


Completely understand & hopefully your weather gets cooler soon. We were in the mid 90s on Wednesday and this morning its 49.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lilibat said:


> I am weeks behind due to the weather being too hot. I know this weekend is supposed to turn that around but I have been so depressed about it I am having trouble getting excited about finally being able to put stuff out. Part of me feels like what's even the point this late in the season?


I'm strugging with this too. In TN ,the high 90's in October is so depressing, the leaves aren't even turning....just drying up and falling off a dry crispy mess. I just keep thinking we have seen the end of fall here. It makes it hard to get into the mood.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

lilibat said:


> I am weeks behind due to the weather being too hot. I know this weekend is supposed to turn that around but I have been so depressed about it I am having trouble getting excited about finally being able to put stuff out. Part of me feels like what's even the point this late in the season?


Hang in there! It’s never too late to do something no matter how small it is. Don’t let Mother Nature ruin Halloween. After all, she’ll be annoying us all year whereas Halloween we get only once a year.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm strugging with this too. In TN ,the high 90's in October is so depressing, the leaves aren't even turning....just drying up and falling off a dry crispy mess. I just keep thinking we have seen the end of fall here. It makes it hard to get into the mood.


We had 40-degree weather and rain all week. Trade ya!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm strugging with this too. In TN ,the high 90's in October is so depressing, the leaves aren't even turning....just drying up and falling off a dry crispy mess. I just keep thinking we have seen the end of fall here. It makes it hard to get into the mood.


I'm in TN too near Nashville and this was supposed to be the last hot day. Appendages crossed. Really I can't take it any more.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

sneakykid said:


> We had 40-degree weather and rain all week. Trade ya!


 GLADLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

This will be my second year in a row without a large setup.  I miss my yard haunts! Maybe in a future Halloween I can do something! Until then, I visit here to OOGLE and AHHHH at all of your decorations!!!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

StanFam3 said:


> This will be my second year in a row without a large setup.  I miss my yard haunts! Maybe in a future Halloween I can do something! Until then, I visit here to OOGLE and AHHHH at all of your decorations!!!


We dialed it back this year a bit. Last year we had skeletons climbing the porch roof, a set of them butchering zombies and making soup, and a lot of gravestones.

This year I scaled down to just a graveyard (I added a few tombstones and upgraded a couple others) and I'll have skeletons carrying a body toward the graveyard with a grim reaper type in attendance. No butchering, no porch climbing skeletons, etc. Even so ... build out yesterday was a full body workout. And lighting still needs to be done. My sore thighs, calves, and glutes envy a smaller haunt right now


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Put up these guys along the sidewalk!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

We finally got the moon hung. Need to figure out lighting and it won’t be placed until 10/31, but it’s done. Can’t wait to see it surrounded by wolves and faux Christmas trees.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

We found a way to make the super-clearance werewolf from last year at HD look almost relatable. I had 2 dog skeletons and two severed hands, and voila, it's cookie time for the pups! (Forgive the cord chaos, we were still playing with lights).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

sneakykid said:


> We had 40-degree weather and rain all week. Trade ya!


In a heartbeat !!! More for the 40 degrees than the rain part but still better than hot and muggy.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Everyone's displays look awesome! I tend to wait until the weekend before Halloween to put most stuff in the yard. We are prone to getting crazy windstorms this time of year so anything that goes outside has to be securely anchored. Today I put up my Dollar Tree items. I'm impressed with the pathway lights and wish I had bought more!


----------



## habeastortoise (Sep 7, 2016)

Some of my statics have started making their way out!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I put lights out, just getting started but they're very, uh, cheerful?


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's our trial setup. We can't put out props until the day of trick or treat or they will walk off.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Night time...


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Day time...


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

TosaTerror said:


> Day time...
> [


Those little pumpkin guys have to be one of my favorite things I've seen this year.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm still setting up....there are a couple of my props I am hesitant about setting up now and thinking the night before Halloween will be when they come out.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

A Little Odd said:


> Those little pumpkin guys have to be one of my favorite things I've seen this year.


Thanks, I actually got the idea from someone on this forum two years ago. So I can’t take all the credit.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

TosaTerror said:


> Thanks, I actually got the idea from someone on this forum two years ago. So I can’t take all the credit.


They’re super jolly and menacing. Are they a basic PVC build? They’re too fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have some done outside


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*here's the link to our Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/MartoranaC...WSJF4FpTLLRJeRmEyHOAPA7silZc8ZAne93FJaCd5om2u*


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Meadow said:


> They’re super jolly and menacing. Are they a basic PVC build? They’re too fun.


Yup, PVC with burlap over it.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

habeastortoise said:


> Some of my statics have started making their way out!


look's great!! What did you use to make the werewolf from falling?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

double post


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

TosaTerror said:


> Yup, PVC with burlap over it.


I’m super glad you posted them. For some reason whenever I think of custom builds I always think larger props and of course the storage woes they bring. These little guys could make the cut for next year. Gotta love PVC!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

The bones are up. Slowly but surely things will come together. It takes a little time for me to get "ladder work" done because I am terrified of heights.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Everything is so awesome in this entire thread! Great work everyone. Here are some of my oldies at my new house.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Deaths Reach said:


> Everything is so awesome in this entire thread! Great work everyone. Here are some of my oldies at my new house.
> View attachment 722983
> 
> 
> ...


The suit is wonderfully well aged. Do you remember how you achieved that? I really need to improve my skills in that area.


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is this years theme. Always wanted to create a school haunt vibe and when my neighbors discarded their dining room set. Well, the gears started spinning and the rest is history.


----------



## dreamland95 (Aug 31, 2018)

I started planning and working on it the first couple weeks of September. First time I made tombstones and made a protective cover out of a hollow plastic boulder for a projector to shine digital decorations on the garage.

   

Youtube video of this years display at night:


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Getting there...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

4






















Just getting started. Too bad no one but my family even sees my yard because I'm 0.5 miles off any roads!


----------



## pfunky (Sep 21, 2017)

Way behind this year, but mostly due to the motorcycle accident I had in July. Slowly coming together. Once the freak winter storm blows through on Sat/Sun, things will start to go up.


----------



## Tafkavince (Sep 20, 2015)

2019. Just got it all up earlier this week. Will probably add a few small things and usually add a few lights and fog on Halloween night


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

Like a lot of people, I have only gotten the basics done. Every day I get a little more accomplished and I'm hoping that 3 weeks is enough time


----------



## Intellagirl (Aug 7, 2012)

I was profiled in our monthly staff newsletter video, which means that a crew of professional videographers captured our haunt so far. Jump to 00:19 to see it. They did such an amazing job. Made it all look far cooler than it is  
*Haunt video*


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Intellagirl said:


> I was profiled in our monthly staff newsletter video, which means that a crew of professional videographers captured our haunt so far. Jump to 00:19 to see it. They did such an amazing job. Made it all look far cooler than it is
> *Haunt video*


How cool is this??? Congrats on an amazing job!!!!??


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

Intellagirl said:


> I was profiled in our monthly staff newsletter video, which means that a crew of professional videographers captured our haunt so far. Jump to 00:19 to see it. They did such an amazing job. Made it all look far cooler than it is
> *Haunt video*


This is fantastic and it made me smile! Thanks for sharing your vid!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

My yard this year.


----------



## Skeletonhorse (Oct 11, 2019)

This year’s decorations, I’ll add some of it fully dark, but you can’t see it quite as well.


----------



## Intellagirl (Aug 7, 2012)

That gateway arch is epic!


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Michael__Myers said:


> How's your yard setup looking? Still setting up or waaaay behind? ?? Here are our pics ???
> View attachment 722300
> 
> View attachment 722301
> ...


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Creepylady said:


> michael_myers that looks great . Here’s mine


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Michael__Myers said:


> Thanks! ?
> 
> 
> I got him at Target and that might have been almost 10 years ago ?


Just wanted to mention here that I saw those large pumpkins at Home Depot yesterday.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

Posting on this site is a hit, miss or duplicate ?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Creepylady said:


> Posting on this site is a hit, miss or duplicate ?


Yeah I've noticed that too from time to time ? #technology


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Muffy said:


> Just wanted to mention here that I saw those large pumpkins at Home Depot yesterday.


Wow really? I haven't seen that kind anywhere for a long time. Wonder how much they are, cuz the orange on mine is pretty faded from the wear and tear of the weather over the years.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

stick said:


> My yard this year.


That's awesome!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

What I have going on now. Halloween night I will have more projectors outside and more props.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

debbiedowner67 said:


> What I have going on now. Halloween night I will have more projectors outside and more props.
> View attachment 723493
> View attachment 723494
> View attachment 723495
> ...


Looks great and wow that spider is awesome!!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael__Myers said:


> Looks great and wow that spider is awesome!!



Thank you. I got lucky and got it on clearance last year. It was definitely a good investment for props.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

debbiedowner67 said:


> What I have going on now. Halloween night I will have more projectors outside and more props.
> View attachment 723493
> View attachment 723494
> View attachment 723495
> ...


This is awesome!!! Lighting on point!!!???


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Intellagirl said:


> I was profiled in our monthly staff newsletter video, which means that a crew of professional videographers captured our haunt so far. Jump to 00:19 to see it. They did such an amazing job. Made it all look far cooler than it is
> *Haunt video*


OMG Sarah that video just had me smiling so much!  I love what you do, love the video they put together to showcase it and wish you were my neighbor! Will be looking for your 2019 yard haunt video to see what else you were keeping a secret.???☠?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Skeletonhorse said:


> View attachment 723264
> View attachment 723271
> View attachment 723275
> View attachment 723279
> ...


Nice pirate attire! Like the way all the guys are posed too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For those of us who don't put up displays until Halloween Day and may still be working on them, just want to say thanks guys for posting all your displays (complete or partial). A real inspiration and eye candy...now back to work for me!


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

Getting there...


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Syrkres said:


> Getting there...
> View attachment 723509
> 
> View attachment 723510


I may or may not approach your house ? but the beef netting looks great!


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

The Spirit Empty Soul Girl has been such a hit that I added a second one. Twins!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

stick said:


> My yard this year.


Very nicely done!


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally put the rest of my pumpkin patch out, jut need to carve three funkins and I am done. I decided to go simple this year and just do a pumpkin patch theme.


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

My first attempt at the beef netting webbing, pretty happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Miriya said:


> Finally put the rest of my pumpkin patch out, jut need to carve three funkins and I am done. I decided to go simple this year and just do a pumpkin patch theme.
> View attachment 723569
> View attachment 723570


Loooove it! 


AdamsBarHunt said:


> View attachment 723572
> 
> View attachment 723573
> 
> ...



Looks great and damn that's gonna scare the crap out of everyone ?


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally finished.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I've only got daytime shots right now. Either been too busy, or the weather has been too nasty to get out for some nice night photos. Plus I just got in a few new blacklights to put out. Will update with night shots when I can.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Well the yard is not finished there is still some more to put out, but here is what is out so far. The first 6 pics. are what is in my yard. The last pic. is what I made to put in my neighbor's yard.







































This is what is out so far in my neighbor's yard.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Well the yard is not finished there is still some more to put out, but here is what is out so far. The first 6 pics. are what is in my yard. The last pic. is what I made to put in my neighbor's yard.
> 
> View attachment 723901
> View attachment 723902
> ...


Looks amazing! And I know this is nuts but when I saw the devil all I could think was Charlie Daniels Band! Love the trees!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

A Little Odd said:


> Those little pumpkin guys have to be one of my favorite things I've seen this year.


I really like them, too!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Looks amazing! And I know this is nuts but when I saw the devil all I could think was Charlie Daniels Band! Love the trees!


Thank-you. The Devil Went Down To Georgia is exactly what I was going for when I created him. He's on his stump with a golden fiddle in his hands. LOL!! I had to throw a chuckle in somewhere. I was actually surprised at how many people got it when they they saw him.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Thank-you. The Devil Went Down To Georgia is exactly what I was going for when I created him. He's on his stump with a golden fiddle in his hands. LOL!! I had to throw a chuckle in somewhere. I was actually surprised at how many people got it when they they saw him.


He’s great! My dad loved that song and we listened to it all the time in his car. Makes me wonder why someone hasn’t built a more updated cowboy version with a devil and a fiddle. Gotta love a little country vibe. ??


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

HauntedWyo said:


> Well the yard is not finished there is still some more to put out, but here is what is out so far. The first 6 pics. are what is in my yard. The last pic. is what I made to put in my neighbor's yard.
> 
> View attachment 723901
> View attachment 723902
> ...


Where’d you get the lil’ Devil & Spooky Trees?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

kristinms8 said:


> Where’d you get the lil’ Devil & Spooky Trees?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I made them. The Devil is made out of stuffed plastic grocery bags, duct tape, masking tape and paper mache. The trees are made out of four 2"x2"x8' uprights attached to a homemade wooden Christmas tree stand and then wrapped in chicken wire. Then the chicken wire is wrapped in plastic drop cloth melted together at the seams with a heat gun and then strips of plastic drop cloth are melted/heat shrunk to to the plastic wrap. The brows, nose bridge, and lips are made by stuffing plastic bags with newspaper and then heat shrinking/melting the bags in place and then covering with the strips of plastic drop cloth.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

HauntedWyo said:


> I made them. The Devil is made out of stuffed plastic grocery bags, duct tape, masking tape and paper mache. The trees are made out of four 2"x2"x8' uprights attached to a homemade wooden Christmas tree stand and then wrapped in chicken wire. Then the chicken wire is wrapped in plastic drop cloth melted together at the seams with a heat gun and then strips of plastic drop cloth are melted/heat shrunk to to the plastic wrap. The brows, nose bridge, and lips are made by stuffing plastic bags with newspaper and then heat shrinking/melting the bags in place and then covering with the strips of plastic drop cloth.


Amazing! You’re incredibly talented & your whole neighborhood is going to love your amazing display!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

kristinms8 said:


> Amazing! You’re incredibly talented & your whole neighborhood is going to love your amazing display!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank-you. Most seem to be enjoying the set up so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

CJSimon said:


> Finally finished.
> 
> View attachment 723797
> View attachment 723798
> ...


Love the seaweed on the mermaid where did you get it? I need this for mine ?


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Love the seaweed on the mermaid where did you get it? I need this for mine ?


I made it. It was super easy. Here's the link to the post where I saw the idea. I painted it by layering different colors of spray paint. Brown, olive green and a lime green.









How to make faux sea weed


After looking all over the web for help making sea weed for our pirate display this year I came up empty. I stumbled upon this by accident and thought I would share this with everyone. I had some thin 2' long trash bags I cut into strips to see if that would look anything like sea weed while...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Melwood Cemetery


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Amazing! You’re incredibly talented & your whole neighborhood is going to love your amazing display!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes totally agree. @HauntedWyo is very talented!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So many amazing displays out there! Wonderfully spooky! We are still putting our display together. Realized tonight the lights I bought are too dark. Cause I don’t have enough lights. Happy Haunting!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Yes totally agree. @HauntedWyo is very talented!


Thank-you Meadow for the compliment though I am not nearly as talented as so many others on here.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Thank-you Meadow for the compliment though I am not nearly as talented as so many others on here.


Don’t say that! Yes, there is some talent on this forum that is so amazing it’s like did you by chance work in Hollywood or something? No comparing. It’s just negative. You did great work!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m posting “parts” our test run. Hope that’s okay. Technically not outdoors yet but will be 10/31.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I’m posting “parts” our test run. Hope that’s okay. Technically not outdoors yet but will be 10/31.
> 
> View attachment 724069
> 
> View attachment 724070


Looks good. Can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I’m posting “parts” our test run. Hope that’s okay. Technically not outdoors yet but will be 10/31.
> 
> View attachment 724069
> 
> View attachment 724070


I like the setup ? Will you be adding string lights to your trees? Or will it mainly remain dark like a forest with the wolf and spotlights?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh and also, will all this be displayed inside the garage or are ya gonna take all that outside cuz damn, that's alot to put outside (for physical body reasons) ?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

WoW each and every one of these is amazing! So many creative people. Not setting up anything this year so I am loving seeing all these pictures!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Michael__Myers said:


> I like the setup ? Will you be adding string lights to your trees? Or will it mainly remain dark like a forest with the wolf and spotlights?


We have a lot of side yard so what you’re seeing is front yard, pumpkins and side yard Gypsies and werewolves. I did lights on the trees last year but this year washing them in red LED flood lights. Wolf will be blue. All the pumpkin stuff will be warm white and amber. What’s not in the image is the two additional witch sets, I got two on poles flying with some tinsel trees and on the other side three stirring the pot. All witches are green lit. Here’s the final for the werewolf side.









We still will need to put our fence out. I’m torn on what color to cast out of the tent; red or purple. But overall I’m pleased with both scenes. And I’m even more thrilled at the idea of building out a forest walk through next year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Michael__Myers said:


> Oh and also, will all this be displayed inside the garage or are ya gonna take all that outside cuz damn, that's alot to put outside (for physical body reasons) ?


No it all goes in the yard. We put a fire pit in the driveway and hang out all night. We have some friends who drive in and hang out with us. It’s nice to see people interact with your displays and easy to watch over your props. Oh, forgot one thing. Still need to fill the scarecrows legs with poly fill cause they’re way too flat.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Meadow said:


> We have a lot of side yard so what you’re seeing is front yard, pumpkins and side yard Gypsies and werewolves. I did lights on the trees last year but this year washing them in red LED flood lights. Wolf will be blue. All the pumpkin stuff will be warm white and amber. What’s not in the image is the two additional witch sets, I got two on poles flying with some tinsel trees and on the other side three stirring the pot. All witches are green lit. Here’s the final for the werewolf side.
> 
> View attachment 724135
> 
> We still will need to put our fence out. I’m torn on what color to cast out of the tent; red or purple. But overall I’m pleased with both scenes. And I’m even more thrilled at the idea of building out a forest walk through next year.





Meadow said:


> No it all goes in the yard. We put a fire pit in the driveway and hang out all night. We have some friends who drive in and hang out with us. It’s nice to see people interact with your displays and easy to watch over your props. Oh, forgot one thing. Still need to fill the scarecrows legs with poly fill cause they’re way too flat.


Wow that's gonna be a helluva sight to see Halloween night then ? Can't wait to see the final result ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Michael__Myers said:


> Wow that's gonna be a helluva sight to see Halloween night then ? Can't wait to see the final result ?


Thanks so much! We’re really hoping it’s well received! And we can’t wait to light it all up. Sheesh... so much stuff, just realized I forgot to pull the werewolf rug out and shove it under the table. Ha!


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

These were a few more things that I "used" to have up. Now I'm looking for time and cooperating weather to put up. At least I have the week of Halloween off work to finish whatever I need.


----------



## pfunky (Sep 21, 2017)

Pretty much everything done except the things that are going up on Halloween.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Should we move the spinny green spiderweb light or is the shadow on the house good? Husband likes the shadow, and I am unsure.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

sneakykid said:


> Should we move the spinny green spiderweb light or is the shadow on the house good? Husband likes the shadow, and I am unsure.
> 
> View attachment 724221


I’m kinda loving that shadow.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

sneakykid said:


> Should we move the spinny green spiderweb light or is the shadow on the house good? Husband likes the shadow, and I am unsure.
> 
> View attachment 724221


The shadows are what most folks try for. Makes things look even creepier.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I’m kinda loving that shadow.





HauntedWyo said:


> The shadows are what most folks try for. Makes things look even creepier.


Mmk! Thanks for the input! I will leave it as is. ? The light is supposed to be the spiderweb, but the shadow is pretty cool! ?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

pfunky said:


> Pretty much everything done except the things that are going up on Halloween.


What is going up on Halloween?


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Still a couple finishing touches to go. First year trying the beef netting and I 100% recommend!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@SpookyBlackKat the beef netting looks great! It is a great addition to most haunts. I just wish it didn’t take so long to use! We did it last year and it just felt like it took forever.


----------



## pfunky (Sep 21, 2017)

Video screen goes up on Halloween plus the motorcycle with the skeleton rider plus all of the smoke machines. We also block off the driveway and make the kids go through the graveyard to get the candy. We project a talking pumpkin from Imagineering that talks to the kids and hands out the candy.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

pfunky said:


> Video screen goes up on Halloween plus the motorcycle with the skeleton rider plus all of the smoke machines. We also block off the driveway and make the kids go through the graveyard to get the candy. We project a talking pumpkin from Imagineering that talks to the kids and hands out the candy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to get these guys together for a ride.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> I've only got daytime shots right now. Either been too busy, or the weather has been too nasty to get out for some nice night photos. Plus I just got in a few new blacklights to put out. Will update with night shots when I can.
> View attachment 723808
> 
> View attachment 723809
> ...


Got my night photos!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Therewolf said:


> Got my night photos!
> View attachment 724325
> 
> View attachment 724326
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Meadow said:


> @SpookyBlackKat the beef netting looks great! It is a great addition to most haunts. I just wish it didn’t take so long to use! We did it last year and it just felt like it took forever.


Yes it’s def more time consuming than I realized. Especially in the heat, I had to do it in small sections. I would love to have more up but settled for this for my first year with it. I will certainly never go back to any other webbing!


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

I had no idea how much attention this got until I stood outside last night and saw how many people stopped, looked and took pics.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

01GTB said:


> I had no idea how much attention this got until I stood outside last night and saw how many people stopped, looked and took pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 724365


But remember... no one likes Halloween!


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

01GTB said:


> I had no idea how much attention this got until I stood outside last night and saw how many people stopped, looked and took pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 724365


That's a great idea! I might steal that idea next year.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

01GTB said:


> I had no idea how much attention this got until I stood outside last night and saw how many people stopped, looked and took pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 724365


This is awesome! I have an extra skeleton and my Fiancee' wants to do this under one of our trees now.... like I don't have enough going on.

I have to resurrect Grimm, he took a hard hit from the storms that went through NW Indiana yesterday.


----------



## jeffrides (Oct 3, 2018)

Wow! It's too bad some of us don't live closer to each other. It would be cool to travel around and look at displays like you can at Christmas. There are a few around here who try but no one yet who goes as far as I or all of you. I don't have pics but I do have video.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

pfunky said:


> Pretty much everything done except the things that are going up on Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am loving the arch of skulls, what did you use as the arch structure?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

jeffrides said:


> Wow! It's too bad some of us don't live closer to each other. It would be cool to travel around and look at displays like you can at Christmas. There are a few around here who try but no one yet who goes as far as I or all of you. I don't have pics but I do have video.


I agree!! I would live to have a haunted lights tour and be pulled around in a hay trailer while we ate boiled peanuts and drank voodoo juice!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm literally half a mile off the road so no one sees my place or trick or treats. But I still make a cemetery and decorate every year. I love it


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

\

































The night mode on the latest iphone camera is insanely good.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

lilibat said:


> View attachment 724518
> 
> View attachment 724519
> 
> ...


Very niiiiice ?


01GTB said:


> I had no idea how much attention this got until I stood outside last night and saw how many people stopped, looked and took pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 724365


omg! ??


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> This is awesome! I have an extra skeleton and my Fiancee' wants to do this under one of our trees now.... like I don't have enough going on.
> 
> I have to resurrect Grimm, he took a hard hit from the storms that went through NW Indiana yesterday.
> View attachment 724468


After investigation in the little daylight I had, the left foot plate and Right Hip are both broken. Less than $5 in parts, and should take me less than an Hour to get him back together.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> After investigation in the little daylight I had, the left foot plate and Right Hip are both broken. Less than $5 in parts, and should take me less than an Hour to get him back together.


Ahhhh I'm sorry about this!!! The wind has been bad here. Blew my ticket boot over twice!!! I patched it the best I could. Gonna have to rebuild in the off season


----------



## pfunky (Sep 21, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> I am loving the arch of skulls, what did you use as the arch structure?


I used 3/4 cpvc pipe. 2 10 foot sections. I tried to tell the wife that they should connect in the middle at the top of the arch, but she insisted that the 5 footers on each side would be enough support and the skulls could be on another one, but the wind separated the sections yesterday. I try to keep things unglued so that storage is easier. We had an arch previously that connected in the middle at the top, but decided not to do it this time. I was going to add red Christmas lights so that it would light up at night and will do that next year, but ran into issues stringing them breaking sockets and bulbs. Also want to add more skulls up both sides, but I need about 20 more milk jugs. I can't drink it that fast.  

Here's the link for the milk jug skull project: https://www.instructables.com/id/Milk-Jug-Skulls/


----------



## pfunky (Sep 21, 2017)

Therewolf said:


> Need to get these guys together for a ride.
> View attachment 724324


I have the strobe light connected up to a wired security light that I plug a speaker system into with an MP3 player set on repeat with a recording of my other bike revving up so when you walk by, it triggers and fires up. Bike was running and rolling down the road this summer so I don't know how I'm going to rig up the headlight this year.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> Need to get these guys together for a ride.
> View attachment 724324


That is hilarious, and looks fantastic!


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

All items are out. Hard to capture all in one pic....


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

cleanfreak said:


> All items are out. Hard to capture all in one pic....
> View attachment 724877


Very nice. The lighting is awesome. You have a great yard and house for decorating. Where did you get those fantastic witches?


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

A few close ups
































fire pit under witches cauldron to come out later....


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Not quite done but almost.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

texmaster said:


> Not quite done but almost.


Love the eyeballs!


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Daytime


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Nighttime.













































By the way I totally stole the red window idea from Cleanfreak.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is what my decorations look like now:














































Think I will put some Santa hats on them and call it my version of the Nightmare Before Christmas.

Here is my decor in the neighbor's yard:


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is what my decorations look like now:
> View attachment 724939
> View attachment 724940
> View attachment 724941
> ...


wow, snow already!?! what state are you in?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

cleanfreak said:


> A few close ups
> View attachment 724879
> 
> View attachment 724880
> ...


Wow! Totally awesome! I love everything. Where did you get the fence? I’m looking for a fence for my haunt next year.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is what my decorations look like now:
> View attachment 724939
> View attachment 724940
> View attachment 724941
> ...


Holy crap! ? Snow makes for a beautiful sight but man, just not all over your Halloween decor ? 

Could always go "The Shining" angle too ? but damn, idk what I'd do if that happened at my house. Probably just fall over and sob ?


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is what my decorations look like now:
> View attachment 724939
> View attachment 724940
> View attachment 724941
> ...


Geeze - that's quite a bit of snow. I hope it melts before TOT. Hang in there!


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

cleanfreak said:


> All items are out. Hard to capture all in one pic....
> View attachment 724877


I really like what you did to your windows, it brings everything together nicely!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Halloweeeiner said:


> wow, snow already!?! what state are you in?


I live in Wyoming. It's not un-common for us to get snow just about every month of the year, but even this much snow at this time is unusual. Hubby and I went and brushed off and shoveled as much snow as we could so hopefully things will melt faster. That is if it warms up enough to melt off.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Michael__Myers said:


> Holy crap! ? Snow makes for a beautiful sight but man, just not all over your Halloween decor ?
> 
> Could always go "The Shining" angle too ? but damn, idk what I'd do if that happened at my house. Probably just fall over and sob ?


This is definitely more snow than what we have gotten in the past this time of year. However, snow is much easier to deal with than the wind. It was a bit disheartening to see this much snow all over everything, but at least my props can deal with it. It's the wind that has done it's best to squash my mood. Hubby and I brushed off the props and shoveled away as much snow as we could. We made sure to shovel a nice wide path through the yard, around most of the props and got the lights are un-covered.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Gweede said:


> Geeze - that's quite a bit of snow. I hope it melts before TOT. Hang in there!


We are hoping most of it melts off too. It's more snow than what we have gotten in years past. Usually if we get snow this time of year it's no more than an inch or 2. We ended up getting around 8" this time.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is what my decorations look like now:
> View attachment 724939
> View attachment 724940
> View attachment 724941
> ...


? wow!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> This is definitely more snow than what we have gotten in the past this time of year. However, snow is much easier to deal with than the wind. It was a bit disheartening to see this much snow all over everything, but at least my props can deal with it. It's the wind that has done it's best to squash my mood. Hubby and I brushed off the props and shoveled away as much snow as we could. We made sure to shovel a nice wide path through the yard, around most of the props and got the lights are un-covered.


Good luck with everything ? Hope enough melts away to make it manageable for Halloween.


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Holly Haunter said:


> Wow! Totally awesome! I love everything. Where did you get the fence? I’m looking for a fence for my haunt next year.


Thanks! The fence is from Home Depot:








Vigoro Empire 30 in. x 36 in. Black Steel Fence Panel 860374 - The Home Depot


The Empire fence is a versatile fencing solution that will add style and elegance to your garden or walkway. The panel features a powder-coating for added durability and to help prevent corrosion so your



www.homedepot.com





You will also need the post:








Vigoro Empire/Westbrook 41 in. x 2.3 in. x 2.3 in. Black Steel Fence Post 860398 - The Home Depot


The Empire/Westbrook fence is a versatile fencing solution that will add style and elegance to your garden or walkway. The post features a powder-coating for added durability and to help prevent corrosion



www.homedepot.com


----------



## -Warlock- (Oct 21, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> Nighttime.
> 
> View attachment 724931
> View attachment 724932
> ...


I love that blue color! What type of lights are those? The blue outdoor lights I have are way too white looking, mine looks nothing like that. Do you know what brand they are?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

-Warlock- said:


> I love that blue color! What type of lights are those? The blue outdoor lights I have are way too white looking, mine looks nothing like that. Do you know what brand they are?


For the blue I use the Lowe's blue PAR38 Leds.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Energetic-85-Watt-EQ-PAR38-Blue-Decorative-Light-Bulb/1000701478



The red is the red Utilitec LED.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-85-Watt-EQ-Red-Light-Bulb/1000297597



I'm thinking that the red might get replaced with an Energetic red led at some point. That's what happened to the blue. I have a mixture of both (Energetic, and Utilitech) since I added additional lights this year and I don't see a difference between the two.

I use the Lowe's flood light holder for them.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Portfolio-150-Watt-150W-Equivalent-Green-Line-Voltage-Plug-in-Halogen-Landscape-Flood-Light/999971206


----------



## -Warlock- (Oct 21, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> For the blue I use the Lowe's blue PAR38 Leds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Going to Lowes now.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

-Warlock- said:


> Thank you! Going to Lowes now.


Just remember that those are night exposure photos so like most people's night photos the colors are a bit enhanced.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Of course I'm still not done yet but I'm almost there.. Just a lot of details and tweaks to go.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

help! I seem to be uploading duplicates! Apologies to moderators! Feel free to edit/delete dups as needed. 
Ugh! Internet technology is my demon!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> help! I seem to be uploading duplicates! Apologies to moderators! Feel free to edit/delete dups as needed.
> Ugh! Internet technology is my demon!


Mine was doing that as well so it's not you. Must be some issues with the site. Love your cemetery. I'd love to find some angel statuary like you have.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HauntedWyo said:


> Mine was doing that as well so it's not you. Must be some issues with the site. Love your cemetery. I'd love to find some angel statuary like you have.


Thanks! Must be spirits in the system! Lol


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Man, after seeing all these great yards, this is embarrassing, but here's what's up in my yard. Looks better at night, although we're expecting rain the next three days, so dunno if I'll have a chance to provide night shots or not.


----------



## sharkdive1 (Sep 23, 2010)

The yard has been done for a little over two weeks. Don’t have any pictures of it at night yet. The last two pictures are of the haunted maze on the drive way. I couldn’t start that till today but it will be ready.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Tasty Brains said:


> Man, after seeing all these great yards, this is embarrassing, but here's what's up in my yard. Looks better at night, although we're expecting rain the next three days, so dunno if I'll have a chance to provide night shots or not.


Man o man - that is an awesome set up — really cool props! I LOVE that spider climbing the tree!!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Last night for my display due to terrible weather on Halloween. It's not half of what it was supposed to be.....maybe next year.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> Last night for my display due to terrible weather on Halloween. It's not half of what it was supposed to be.....maybe next year.


Looks amazing!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> Last night for my display due to terrible weather on Halloween. It's not half of what it was supposed to be.....maybe next year.


Love all the colors ? Sorry about your weather tho ?


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Zombie4* said:


> Last night for my display due to terrible weather on Halloween. It's not half of what it was supposed to be.....maybe next year.


Your haunt looks amazing. So sorry you have to wrap it up early. At least you were able to have it out on display for a little while for others to also enjoy.


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

That is some serious early season snow! Is that an FCG I see in on the mausoleum there? What a fantastic idea! We have a large front window in our living room I'm making plans for putting one in next year but I have to say the tomb is rather inspiring!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

CrucialHaunt said:


> That is some serious early season snow! Is that an FCG I see in on the mausoleum there? What a fantastic idea! We have a large front window in our living room I'm making plans for putting one in next year but I have to say the tomb is rather inspiring!


Yeah, that deep of snow came at least a month early. Usually if we get snow this time of year it's more of a skiff and is melted off within a day. We are also getting some unseasonably cold days as well, so it's looking like my TOTs numbers are going to be way down this year.

That is a FCG you see. I really wanted to make a FCG so I had to build a mausoleum to put her in. She was looking rather good in there until all the snow came. The Mausoleum comes apart in 5 sections for easier storage. The 4 walls lock together at the inside corners with 2 door hinges in each corner. I removed the hinge pins after I screwed the hinges in place with the walls together and replaced them with 5" x 1/4" eye bolts. The eye bolts are just a bit smaller around in diameter than the hinge pins and easier to remove when I want to unlock the wall panels and easier to put in when I want to lock them together. The roof is locked down to the wall panels with hook and eyes. The inside measurements of the mausoleum is 5'x5'x6'. 

If I haven't already welcomed you to the forum, welcome. I look forward to seeing what all you create or how you decorate.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Tasty Brains said:


> Man, after seeing all these great yards, this is embarrassing, but here's what's up in my yard. Looks better at night, although we're expecting rain the next three days, so dunno if I'll have a chance to provide night shots or not.


The Fly!! So great!! Have never seen that guy!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> The Fly!! So great!! Have never seen that guy!


Hee hee! Thanks! It's a mask and gloves on a prop dummy. I had much bigger plans for him. He's sitting at the end of the wheelchair ramp up to the door. I collected a BUNCH of giant centipedes, flies, spiders, and cockroaches throughout the year. The plan was to have those all crawling up the porch, along the walls, windows, even the overhanging 'ceiling' as if they were all crawling out from behind his chair. Bought a pile of picture mounts to hang them with, too. Just ran out of time and weather this year. Still going to try the same idea next year. ?


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Yeah, that deep of snow came at least a month early. Usually if we get snow this time of year it's more of a skiff and is melted off within a day. We are also getting some unseasonably cold days as well, so it's looking like my TOTs numbers are going to be way down this year.
> 
> That is a FCG you see. I really wanted to make a FCG so I had to build a mausoleum to put her in. She was looking rather good in there until all the snow came. The Mausoleum comes apart in 5 sections for easier storage. The 4 walls lock together at the inside corners with 2 door hinges in each corner. I removed the hinge pins after I screwed the hinges in place with the walls together and replaced them with 5" x 1/4" eye bolts. The eye bolts are just a bit smaller around in diameter than the hinge pins and easier to remove when I want to unlock the wall panels and easier to put in when I want to lock them together. The roof is locked down to the wall panels with hook and eyes. The inside measurements of the mausoleum is 5'x5'x6'.
> 
> If I haven't already welcomed you to the forum, welcome. I look forward to seeing what all you create or how you decorate.


Thank you so much for the welcome! I love it here. I've been lurking for quite some time but finally decided to do more than grab ideas now and then so I signed up. I'm a member of a few other forums and have been on some that aren't very... Nice. So after some time seeing that everyone here is amicable and very eager to spread their know-how and share in each other's creations I decided it was time. 

That mausoleum sounds very well thought out, I'll definitely keep some of that design in mind over the course of the coming year in preparation to step up my game next Halloween.

Now, to end that hijack I'll put in a few pictures from this past weekend when my son and I were doing some daytime fog tests in our new house. I have a couple other things to bring out on the 31st and will have lights running at night but this is a general idea of what we have going on this year. I absolutely LOVE our new porch railing, it's so fun to decorate! I kind of let time slip with work but threw a few things together for our first year in the new 'hood. 
















Here's one of the porch prisoner at night









In that shot you can see the streetlight I will be waging war against for the first time. I finally found a good link to the SkullandBone tutorial and I think it is going to be very helpful combating the heavy orange light pollution on the face of our house that isn't obscured by our tree. 

Anyway, that's where we're at today. More to come soon!


Everybody keep posting them, it all looks great!


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally cleared up enough to put out the new crypt, one more skeleton, and I am basically done since nothing else will not survive the rain.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

CrucialHaunt said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome! I love it here. I've been lurking for quite some time but finally decided to do more than grab ideas now and then so I signed up. I'm a member of a few other forums and have been on some that aren't very... Nice. So after some time seeing that everyone here is amicable and very eager to spread their know-how and share in each other's creations I decided it was time.
> 
> That mausoleum sounds very well thought out, I'll definitely keep some of that design in mind over the course of the coming year in preparation to step up my game next Halloween.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean about the street light. On the one hand, you might be able to make it work for you. I like the long shadows it makes from your tombstones, for instance. ?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is what my decorations look like now:


The seated skeleton in your neighbor's yard and the ghost girl in the crypt look kind of cool with a cloak of snow. The spider with just the legs showing, well... (!)

I love the look on the vulture's face though - "What _is_ this stuff?!"


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

CrucialHaunt said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome! I love it here. I've been lurking for quite some time but finally decided to do more than grab ideas now and then so I signed up. I'm a member of a few other forums and have been on some that aren't very... Nice. So after some time seeing that everyone here is amicable and very eager to spread their know-how and share in each other's creations I decided it was time.
> 
> That mausoleum sounds very well thought out, I'll definitely keep some of that design in mind over the course of the coming year in preparation to step up my game next Halloween.
> 
> ...


Is that a bedroom window on the front of your house? Does the street light shine into it? If so then maybe you can contact the city and explain that the light is interfering with you or someone in your households sleep. That it is way to bright. Ask if there is some sort of shade they could put on it to help tone down the brightness. It might be worth a shot. Do you get a lot of night traffic in and around that area either foot or vehicle? Or is there a lot of crime in your area? If no to either, then there is no need for such a bright light glaring into your yard/house. Have you talked to any of your neighbors who also have that light shining into their yards or homes to see how they feel about the brightness? If they are finding it a bit too harsh as well, then maybe you could all go and speak to the city about it.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Tasty Brains said:


> Hee hee! Thanks! It's a mask and gloves on a prop dummy. I had much bigger plans for him. He's sitting at the end of the wheelchair ramp up to the door. I collected a BUNCH of giant centipedes, flies, spiders, and cockroaches throughout the year. The plan was to have those all crawling up the porch, along the walls, windows, even the overhanging 'ceiling' as if they were all crawling out from behind his chair. Bought a pile of picture mounts to hang them with, too. Just ran out of time and weather this year. Still going to try the same idea next year. ?


That is a FANTASTIC idea! Hope next year will make it happen! HALLOWEEN IS ON A SATURDAY NIGHT !!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

sharkdive1 said:


> View attachment 725164
> 
> View attachment 725165
> View attachment 725166
> ...


Looks fantastic!!


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Is that a bedroom window on the front of your house? Does the street light shine into it? If so then maybe you can contact the city and explain that the light is interfering with you or someone in your households sleep. That it is way to bright. Ask if there is some sort of shade they could put on it to help tone down the brightness. It might be worth a shot. Do you get a lot of night traffic in and around that area either foot or vehicle? Or is there a lot of crime in your area? If no to either, then there is no need for such a bright light glaring into your yard/house. Have you talked to any of your neighbors who also have that light shining into their yards or homes to see how they feel about the brightness? If they are finding it a bit too harsh as well, then maybe you could all go and speak to the city about it.


That's a great idea about contacting the city to address the issue. Luckily that bedroom window is covered by the tree itself, not just it's leaves, and has light blocking curtains. The crime in the area has actually spiked recently which is a disappointment as we just bought the house. So the light is definitely doing more good than bad for us and really this is probably the only night of the year that I will see it as a problem. But thank you for the tip! Maybe I'll leave some of the props out to further deter would be criminals


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

CrucialHaunt said:


> Maybe I'll leave some of the props out to further deter would be criminals


LOL! Make a couple of tombstones, one that says "The last guy who tried to steal my TV" and another that says "He met Smith and Wesson".


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> That is a FANTASTIC idea! Hope next year will make it happen! HALLOWEEN IS ON A SATURDAY NIGHT !!!


Thanks! Say, I'm still fairly new to yard haunting and this is off topic but - have you found that Hallowe'en on the weekend (like next year) brings in more or less trick-`r-treaters? ?


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> For the blue I use the Lowe's blue PAR38 Leds.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.lowes.com/p...Q-PAR38-Blue-Decorative-Light-Bulb/1000701478[/URL]
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this informative post. I've been wondering what I was doing so wrong with my lighting. I get okay effects, but nothing like all the great pictures people share here. Now I know at least part of the problem is my not ponying up yet for serious lights like those. Next year! Bwahahaha! ?


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Zombie4* said:


> Last night for my display due to terrible weather on Halloween. It's not half of what it was supposed to be.....maybe next year.


THAT is your half-ass job?!? Yeesh. I'd be happy if my yard looked one-tenth as great! ?


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

My friend gave me the hotdog suit and I didn’t know what to do with it.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Tasty Brains said:


> THAT is your half-ass job?!? Yeesh. I'd be happy if my yard looked one-tenth as great! ?


Awwwww Thank you so much!!!! I'm just so depressed about having to bring it in early. Second year in a row!!! ???


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

01GTB said:


> My friend gave me the hotdog suit and I didn’t know what to do with it.



I... what?


----------



## -Warlock- (Oct 21, 2019)

Great pics everyone! Looks so good!

I haven't done my normal yard setup for the last three years, I think I burned myself out. Sold most of my stuff, but I still had one box full of random stuff.

So this year I made up garage scene I guess you would call it with whatever I had left. Here's a pic from the other night, I have added more stuff and different lighting, I will upload another pic tomorrow and maybe a video.

The trick or treaters can walk down my driveway, then up to my garage and see the scene. One side has spider web victims, the other has a reaper scythe and some body parts, and in the back I placed the Haunted Mansion signing busts. I think the kids and whoever will really get a kick out of it.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

I had to put up my things last night just for my own piece of mind. Sadly they're going away for the season.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

01GTB said:


> My friend gave me the hotdog suit and I didn’t know what to do with it.


This is the greatest thing I've seen all day! Granted, I just got up... ?


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

stick said:


> My yard this year.


This is amazing! The arch is my favorite. The moss is a nice touch. Well done!!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

AdamsBarHunt said:


> View attachment 723572
> 
> View attachment 723573
> 
> ...


Whoah!!! The detail on this is soooo good!! Well done!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

sneakykid said:


> Should we move the spinny green spiderweb light or is the shadow on the house good? Husband likes the shadow, and I am unsure.
> 
> View attachment 724221


Leave the light! It looks amazing! The shadow is super spooky!


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is what my decorations look like now:
> View attachment 724939
> View attachment 724940
> View attachment 724941
> ...


I just saw these now. It's amazing that you've been able to keep your head up this long. I think this would have _killed _me


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Pablo0714 said:


> I just saw these now. It's amazing that you've been able to keep your head up this long. I think this would have _killed _me


It has been thanks to so many great people on this forum, my family and a few acquaintances that has helped keep me sane and struggle through. The amount of snow that we got was a total surprise. Way more than what was forecasted. Worst part of it is not the snow but the cold that has followed. We have gotten snow in the past near Hallloween, but never this much, (at least not for a very long time) nor has it stayed this cold afterwards. We'd get an inch or 2 of snow one day and it was melted off by the next. For the most part my stuff is waterproof, at least for a while. My large cauldron is made out of cardboard and paper mache. It has at least 2 coats of dryloc inside and out, 2 coats of latex paint inside and out, and 2 coats of Behr's deckover paint on it. I made sure to put a drain pipe in the bottom of my cauldron that has been glued, painted and calked into place so that any rain or melted snow has a place to go. My witches hands and heads are also made with paper mache which has been painted with Dryloc, latex paint and several coats of Spar Urenthane. My witches and cauldron are the things I am most concerned about being out for too long in wet conditions. They have been able to survive short periods in wet conditions, but to be sitting there with all that snow around them since last Sat. is freaking me out a little.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

The weather is what ultimately killed my Christmas decorating spirit. We had one winter that the snow came hard and heavy followed by the cold (‘13-14) and the decorations stayed up until mid-March. A couple years later we got hit with the early snow (like you have now) and I didn’t get to put anything out. 

So in the span of a few years, it seemed like nothing I did was worth the effort anymore (and being in a failing marriage didn’t help). So I have canceled Christmas all together (probably my least favorite holiday now).


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Pablo0714 said:


> The weather is what ultimately killed my Christmas decorating spirit. We had one winter that the snow came hard and heavy followed by the cold (‘13-14) and the decorations stayed up until mid-March. A couple years later we got hit with the early snow (like you have now) and I didn’t get to put anything out.
> 
> So in the span of a few years, it seemed like nothing I did was worth the effort anymore (and being in a failing marriage didn’t help). So I have canceled Christmas all together (probably my least favorite holiday now).


I am so sorry to hear about your bad weather experiences and the loss of a Holiday Spirit. I love Christmas, but I just don't decorate for it, at least not on the same level as I have been doing Halloween, because of the weather. Any decor we put out for Christmas would have to stay out until at least mid-March if we are lucky to have a break in the weather by then. Often times March is when we really get the worst of the snow. Feb. is usually when we get the worst of the cold.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s a couple pictures I have no animatronics up though.


----------



## 01GTB (Sep 23, 2019)

Doc Holliday, Forrest Gump and Samara


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you like Metal? Do you like Pumpkins?

Well look no further! 









Metal pumpkins


None




www.bitchute.com


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

texmaster said:


> Do you like Metal? Do you like Pumpkins?
> 
> Well look no further!
> 
> ...


Okay, so I need to know how you did that. AC/DC is one of my hubby and I's favorite groups.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

HauntedWyo said:


> Okay, so I need to know how you did that. AC/DC is one of my hubby and I's favorite groups.


Sure!

I use light o rama to make the lights dance with the music. The video comes from the singing pumpkins.









Singing Pumpkins | The Singing Pumpkin.com


Need some Singing Pumpkins for your Halloween display? The Singing Pumpkin has what you need with the LARGEST selection of Singing Pumpkins Animations available.




www.thesingingpumpkin.com


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

texmaster said:


> Sure!
> 
> I use light o rama to make the lights dance with the music. The video comes from the singing pumpkins.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks. What projector or multimedia did you use?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

It's a little brighter than most, the neighborhood's really dark though.


----------



## Allielucas1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Just a few pics of things I’ve made...


----------



## Allielucas1 (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Illysium said:


> It's a little brighter than most, the neighborhood's really dark though.
> 
> View attachment 725463
> View attachment 725464
> ...


Hauntingly beautiful! ??


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

HauntedWyo said:


> Awesome thanks. What projector or multimedia did you use?


The projector I'm using is a short throw projector which allows the image to be wider closer up than a regular projector. Mine is the BenQ MS502 SmartEco.

Light O Rama is a software company that also sells the hardware to make the lights dance but you have to program yourself.









Welcome to Light-O-Rama - Light-O-Rama







www1.lightorama.com





Honestly though that cost is strong. The video itself is just 30 bucks and a cheap projector can get you the light show


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Michael__Myers said:


> Hauntingly beautiful! ??


Thank you!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

texmaster said:


> The projector I'm using is a short throw projector which allows the image to be wider closer up than a regular projector. Mine is the BenQ MS502 SmartEco.
> 
> Light O Rama is a software company that also sells the hardware to make the lights dance but you have to program yourself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will check that projector out, or see what else is out there as far as a short throw projector.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

HauntedWyo said:


> Thanks for the info. I will check that projector out, or see what else is out there as far as a short throw projector.


A regular projector will work fine you just have to move the pumpkins farther away from it.


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Happy Halloween!!!






















up


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Just joined after stumbling onto site. This is my front yard this year. Planning to go bigger and better next year. Happy Halloween!


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

A windy, rainy, snowy night this 2019 but the show did go on.


----------



## mmcchl (Sep 21, 2019)

Despite the cold and snow I got some good pics.


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

So much fun this year. Can't wait until next year!


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

I love the dead said:


> View attachment 725542


Dude... is that.... a flamethrower?!?!


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

We had so much fun in our new neighborhood getting to meet everyone! The kids loved the decorations and the smaller ones weren't too spooked so we were happy for that.

Most of our immediate neighbors had their lights off but we still got a fair amount of Tots considering they had to make a special trip around our end of the block since it was mostly dark. There's definitely interest in the neighborhood so next year we will kick it up a notch and see if we can get even more traffic generated.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

A walk around in the cold


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

texmaster said:


> A walk around in the cold


Love love love!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

CrucialHaunt said:


> View attachment 725630
> View attachment 725631
> View attachment 725632
> View attachment 725633
> ...


Love your lighting! Such a cool set up and bet your new neighbors were sooo happy to treat at your house!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Had a HUGE wind gust topple our mausoleum that holds the FCG. And the skelly horse was blown over twice. Last minute anchoring and a monumental dash to right and repair put things back in order. Blow molds were flipping and taking off - so we pulled this inside the front door entry. All as well and we had a fantastic night!


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

jjossey0015 said:


> Dude... is that.... a flamethrower?!?!


Yes it is or at least the guts of one. ?
It's good to have an engineer in the family.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I finally sorted out my photos. These are albums, so you should be able to click through left/right.



http://imgur.com/a/jLArw6K




http://imgur.com/a/ts17xEU


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just posted an album of my pics from Halloween 2019: 

Didn’t get to do everything that I had planned for this year (namely, building a third cemetery column), but at least I’ll have a head-start on next year’s festivities.

Edited: Also had two projections running in the upstairs windows. One was the Hallowindow Lightning, and the other was AtmosFX’s Slender Specter (who was a big hit with the neighbors.)


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s some pictures with my animatronics.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> Here’s some pictures with my animatronics.


Also here’s my video it wouldn’t allow me to add above.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Michael__Myers said:


> Looks great!


All cleaned up now, but here are the photos from Halloween night. Not what I hoped for. about 1-2" of sticky snow blanketed the entire display.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Therewolf said:


> All cleaned up now, but here are the photos from Halloween night. Not what I hoped for. about 1-2" of sticky snow blanketed the entire display.
> View attachment 726096
> 
> View attachment 726097
> ...


Daaaamn, all that snow wow!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Therewolf said:


> All cleaned up now, but here are the photos from Halloween night. Not what I hoped for. about 1-2" of sticky snow blanketed the entire display.
> View attachment 726096
> 
> View attachment 726097
> ...


It looks pretty spooky all covered in snow ?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My display is very low budget and a work in progress. I intended to do a Pet Sematary theme but life got in the way. There's always next year! Here's the entrance to the Walkway of Doom. I use a lot of motion/sound activated items to provide the scares. The first thing that gets triggered is the "haunted sounds" box to set the spooky scene...







Left side....







Right side... conveniently our cool old street light picked Halloween to completely rust out and fall over







I put up this cemetery scene setter but it's too dark on our street to see it!







Skellies on the right...







Close-up in the fog







Skellies on the left (and my useless coffin prop from Home Depot that NEVER goes off)







The final destination - candy! The greatest thing I ever bought is the hedge monster, which I put in the bush on the right, right by the porch - gets them every time!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> View attachment 725133


Your Headless Horseman looks amazing! Did you make him?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Some Halloween night photos. Biggest setup I've done so far. Added a lot this year. Need to plan better for next year and maybe start a little earlier as there were plenty of projects that didn't get started that I really wanted to do. I finally made a crypt to cover the fog machine (been on the list of things to do for 3 years). The hubs said if I was gonna do it I should make it a Templar Knight crypt. He supplied a small crypt box for inspiration and I spent many hours with my router and some foam... Then HD came out with their knight animated prop and I knew it would all come together. The tower of jack o' lanterns was a huge hit. I used a perfect storm box and a bluetooth speaker connected to my ipad so all of the lights danced to the music and could be heard from the street.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

The pirate area was all new this year. I made piles of treasure, a dock, 4 pilings, a huge cardboard crate, section of ships decking for the HD animated wheel with captain, mast, hacked Squawkers McCaw to talk/sing, etc.... It was a lot of fun and can't wait to improve this section for next year! ☠ ☠ ☠


----------



## vAPOLLOv (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

vAPOLLOv said:


> View attachment 726297
> 
> View attachment 726298
> View attachment 726299
> ...


Great pics and those pumpkin monsters are awesome!


----------



## HalloweenInsanity (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is this year's Jurassic display, so many projects left undone, but happy I got this far.


----------



## HalloweenInsanity (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## HalloweenInsanity (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## ColdHeartArt (Nov 6, 2019)

Lots of serious talent. 

Anyone who doubts that dinosaurs belong in a Halloween display needs to check out the latest pics.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

HalloweenInsanity, 

WAY back in the day, at the very beginning of the digital photo age, one of my professional gigs was decorating for a dinosaur museum. Most the decorating was outside with replica statues, but we also lit up the bone museum. Your place brings back those memories. Thank you, awesome! 


(really crappy digital camera photo, one of the few that managed to semi come out in the lighting)


----------



## HalloweenInsanity (Aug 17, 2015)

ColdHeartArt said:


> Lots of serious talent.
> 
> Anyone who doubts that dinosaurs belong in a Halloween display needs to check out the latest pics.


Thank you, I know lots of people don't equate Halloween and dinosaurs, I have been hesitant to post, this is our second year of the dinos. Previously it was over a decade of pirates, which was a lot of fun too. Kids LOVE the dinosaurs and walking the path through the yard, the parents love the nod to Jurassic Park, the characters, the background music. The theme works out great for my Jeep- it's a huge prop and I don't have to store it.


----------



## HalloweenInsanity (Aug 17, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> HalloweenInsanity,
> 
> WAY back in the day, at the very beginning of the digital photo age, one of my professional gigs was decorating for a dinosaur museum. Most the decorating was outside with replica statues, but we also lit up the bone museum. Your place brings back those memories. Thank you, awesome!
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great job! Wish I had a few of those for my yard!!!!


----------

